# اطلب مساعدتكم



## nicola (13 مارس 2007)

سلام المسيح لكم
انا شاب مسيحي من سوريا و لدي مشكلتين و اريد مساعدتكم
اولا:انا كنت مسيحيا باولادة اي لا اعرف الكثير عن التفاسير و الانجيل الا ما تعلمته بالمدرسة و لكني اصبحت حيث قرأت كثيرا و اصبحت مؤمنا قلبا و عقلا و لكن اردت ان ارفع من مستوى ايماني الروحي بان اصوم و لكن للاسف انا موجود الآن بالمانيا و اتناول طعام الغداء في مطعم الجامعة الذي لايحتوي على وجبة خاصة للصيام بل على وجبة خالية من اللحوم فقط لذلك لم استطع ان اصوم و حيث انني لا اطبخ بالمنزل لان ذلك صعب بالنسبة لي.
ثانيا:انا دائما اظهر الصليب الذي ارتديه و اتعمد اظهاره ليس هنا بالمانيا و لكن ايضا سابقا بسوريا و لكن هنا بالمانيا بشكل اشد اي انتبه لذلك دائما و احب ان يعرف الناس انني مسيحي مع العلم انني اذهب للكنيسة كل اسبوع.فهل بهذا التصرف انا من المرائين


----------



## Moony34 (13 مارس 2007)

سلام يسوع المسيح اله الرحمة والمحبة لك يا نيكولا...
أنا عايز أقول لك بخصوص موضوع الصيام إن الهدف من الصيام زي ما انت بتقول هو الحياة الروحية وبالتالي لو إنت مش عارف تصوم الصيام بالحرف صوم بالروح وتابع تدريبات روحية للصيام مثلا حاول تمتنع عن شئ بتحبه زي السجاير مثلا لو كنت مدخن أو الابتعاد عن خطية متكررة زي خطايا اللسان وبكده تكون حققت الغرض الروحي من الصيام وساعتها مش هتفرق لو أكلت بزيت أو بسمن المهم تكون عايش فترة الصيام في تدريب روحي لأن الصيام مش فرض الصيام وسيلة روحانية.


----------



## nicola (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك اخي موني انا بصراحة ما بدخن و الحمد الله مو دن ع اي شي بس لح حاول نفذ يلي قلت عليه مع اني كمان ما بكرر اي خطية بس لح راقب حالي


----------



## nicola (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك اخي موني انا بصراحة ما بدخن و الحمد الله مو دن ع اي شي بس لح حاول نفذ يلي قلت عليه مع اني كمان ما بكرر اي خطية بس لح راقب حالي


----------



## Moony34 (13 مارس 2007)

ربنا معاك يا نيكولا...
ولو ماكانش عندك خطية متكررة فالتدريب الروحي أيضاً ممكن يكون النمو في الفضائل وما أكثر الفضائل : العطاء - المحبة - التواضع - الخدمة - زيارة المرضي ... إلخ


----------



## nicola (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك اخي موني انا بصراحة ما بدخن و الحمد الله مو دن ع اي شي بس لح حاول نفذ يلي قلت عليه مع اني كمان ما بكرر اي خطية بس لح راقب حالي


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 مارس 2007)

اهلا بيك أخ نيقولا ....... 

انا فرحت جدا عند قراءتي موضوعك و عن كيفية تحولك من مسيحي بالاسم الى مسيحي مؤمن

انت المهم تحاول على جوهر الصوم بأي طريقة ........ 

يعني ممكن تحاول حتى لو يومين في الاسبوع الحصول على طعام صيامي 

بالاضافة الصوم عن خطايا اللسان ..... الصوم عن الشهوات ..... و عن الكثير من الاشياء 


اما عن وضع الصليب ... يجب ان تعني هذا بالفعل 

يعني قدر الامكان تقوم بمساعدة اي شخص...
لا تنظر من هنا و هناك ! لا تتكلم باي كلمة سيئة ...

يجب ان تعيش كمسيحي حقيقي في أي مكان و خصوصا انت في بلاد المهجر 
حتى تكون قد حملت الصليب عن فهم لان الاستهانة بهذا يجلب الدينونة 

ارجو ان تتقبل كلماتي ببساطة 

اخوك


----------



## thelife.pro (13 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة الي انا لحد الان لم اصم ولا مرة في حياتي 
ولكن هل هذا يعني اني بعيد عن الله 
اقول لك انني لا ادخل الكنيسة الى مرة في الاسبوع وحتى في هذه المرة ادخل لمدة عشر دقائق او اقل واحيانا لا ادخل 
لكن هل انا كافر 
اني يوميا اصلي قبل النوم 
اني اقرا في الانجيل واحاول استخلاص العبر
عندما اكون في مأزق اطلب من المسيح مساندتي وفعلا اشعر بانني خرجت من المأزق 
باعتقادي ان الله اعلم بمافي القلوب ولكن هذا ليس مبرر لعدم ذهابي للصلاة
فانا اعرف ان واجب عليا الصلاة داخل الكنيسة 

اما بالنسبة لاظهار الصليب 
فانني لافتخر بان احمل الصليب على صدري وان اريه لكل الناس 
واقول لهم انا مسيحي 
فلا تخجل بدينك واستمر والله معك

اخوك طوني


----------



## nicola (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم على رددودكم المشجعة و لكن بالنسبة للمشكلة الثانية اقول انا لا أخجل بالصليب و لم انكر ديني حتى بين من يكرهونني و حتى في مناطق سكنهم و تجمعهم كنت ال اخفيه و لا اخاف طبعا هو ليس بهدف التحدي و لكن بهدف عدم انكار السيد المسيح و لكن احيانا هنا باعتبار انه هناك خوف من المسلمين و خصوصا ان ملامحي عبية ايضا اشعر بانني عندما اظهر الصليب او اتعمد اخبار محدثي باني مسيحي حتى لايظن باني من المسلمين اشعر بانني استغل ديني ارجو منكم التعليق على ذلك و كلي ثقة بكم


----------



## thelife.pro (13 مارس 2007)

من استحى بي على الارض سوف استحي به عند ابي في السماء 
هكذا قال المسيح 
اذا احسست بان هذا الشخص سوف يساعدك لانك مسيحي فاني سوف اعطيك مثال 
في المدارس يوجد طلاب كسالى وطلاب متفوقون 
عندما تاتي لجنة من وزارة التربية لتاخد مجموعة من الطلاب 
عندما يقول الطالب للجنة اني من المتفوقين ايكون هذا استغلال 
انك مسيحي و كن واثقا ان هذا الشخص لن يقبلك فقط لانك مسيحي بل لانه يرى فيك الافضل من خلال ما تفيده 
اما انك مسيحي فهي عبارة عن شيء يضعك بالمقدمة بين الاخرين بالنسبة له 
اي عندما تذهب لكي تتزوج .....اهل الفتاة الشيء الذي يجعلهم يقبلون بك كخطيب لابنتهم هي انك ابن حلال 
اما الشيء الذي يحدد الزواج من ابنتهم هو طريقة تعاملك وطريقة افكارك ومبادئك بالحياة

ياريت اكون قدرت اوصل لك الفكرة 
اخوك طوني


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 مارس 2007)

*المهم كما اسلفت ان نحمل الصليب عن فهم *


----------



## nicola (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا مرة اخرى اخي طوني لقد اقنعتني و بصراحة لقد اثلجت صدري و اخي ابن الشرق انا كما ذكرت كنت سابقا مسيحي بالوراثة اما الآن فبالوراثة و بقناعة و بايمان و محبة فلذلك انا احمل الصليب عن فهم


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2007)

قال المسيح : اتركوا كل شيء واتبعوني


----------



## الزهره الجميله (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب مساعدتكم*

نيكولا افتخر بالصليب دائما حتى لو هذاا يسبب اضهاد لك ربنا دائماا معاك ويحافظ عليك من كل شر ويحميك بملاكته  وقدسيه واسمح ان اضع كلمات ابونا بشوى كامل عن الصوم..



أبونا بيشوى كامل 
أقوال عن الصوم 

+ الصوم هو الوسيلة لضبط الأهواء والشهوات حتى تنسجم حياة المسيحى مع روح الله الذى يقوده فى طاعة وخضوع .
+ الصوم ليس فرضاً أو عبئاً ولكنه احتياج يسعى إليه القلب .
+ الصوم ليس مجرد انقطاع عن الأكل .. ولكنه صلب للذة شراهة الأكل .
+ ليس الصوم تعذيباً للجسد بل انطلاقاً للروح للسير فى معية الرب يسوع .
+ ينبغى أن تكون أصوامنا وعبادتنا داخل إطار القصد الالهى فى حياتنا .. لذلك لو لم نعطِ الفرصة أمام الله ليحقق قصده فينا نكون قد خيبنا أمـل الله فينا .. وهذا أشد ما يحزن قلب الله .
+ الصوم مع الصلاة وسيلة توصلنى بالإيمان إلى إتمام قصد الله فىَّ .
+ الصوم مع التذلل يحرر النفس من الذات ومن الرباطات المادية فتنطلق لتوها تائبة إلى حضن الآب وصارخة " يا أبانا الآب " ( رو 8 : 15 ) .
+ الصوم يعنى صلب الذات .
+ الصوم يبدأ بالتوبة وينتهى بالقيامة .
+ يؤهل الشخص الصائم صوماً مقبولاً لعشرة الملايكة ، ويدعونه الرجل المحبوب ( دا : 10 ) .
+ إذا صيرنا للجسد فرصة بإهمالنا الصوم والبذل والصلاة والسهر غابت عنا شمس الحرية وحلاوة الترنيم . وظهرت فينا الأنانية والارتباك بالمادية والشهوانية .
+ شهوة الأكل يجب أن تراقب بالصوم .
+ الصوم هو شركة حب مع آلام ربنا .
+ الصوم هو الطعام اليومى للحياة الروحية .
+ أهم ثمار الصوم أن تبدأ عيون قلوبنا الروحية ترى الله .
+ إن الصوم الكبير هو أعظم فرصة لأولاد الكنيسة ليعبروا عن كل ضعفات النفس خاصة الأشياء الصعبة جداً والمستعصية علينا . لأن ربنا الصائم معنا سيعبر اليوم بالصليب بأولاده عن كل ضعف ويريهم بهجة وقوة قيامته المقدسة .
+ صوم القلب ينعكس على المظهر الخارجى . وهذا صوت موجه للشباب والشابات المشغولين بالزينة الخارجية فى الصوم .
+الصـوم هو أروع مجال لظـهور بـر الله فى حـياة التائبين .
+ إن العلاقة السرية بين النفس البشرية والمسيح هى علاقة خفية تبدأ فى المخدع. لذلك يلازم الصوم قلة الكلام .. وقلة الزيارات .. والانعكاف على القراءات الروحية وحضور القداسات .
+ الكنيسة تعلن لنا أن المخدع هو مركز إنطلاق رحلة الصوم . وإذا لم يبدأ بالمخدع فإن رحلة صومنا تكون قد انحرفت عن طريقها السليم .
+ هدف رحلة صومنا هو الدخول إلى داخل النفس ( فى الخفاء ) حيث يطهرها الرب بدمه ويكرسها هيكلاً له ، ويزينها بمواهبه .
+ كل طعام عالمى سوف لا يورثنا إلاَّ الموت .. فعلام التهافت على أطعمة العالم المسمومة .. على ملذاته ومراكزه وأمجاده الزائلة !!
+ القصد الالهى من الصوم هو الجهاد المستمر بإيمان ضد الذات واغراءات العالم والجسد حتى نصل إلى نقاوة القلب التى بها نعاين الله .
+ الذين ساروا بإيمان واجتهاد فى صومهم وعاشوا شركة آلام الرب بفرح يعطيهم الله بركة قوة القيامة .
+ الله بذاته سائر معنا طول الرحلة ( رحلة الصوم ) هذا إيمان الكنيسة أن السيد المسيح صام عنا ومعنا .
+ أخى إن أبانا السماوى يدعوك إلى شركة مقدسة معه فى الخفاء تبدأ بها صومك وصلواتك وصدقتك فاحذر أن تهملها .. 
+ إن رحلة الصوم تبدأ بعد غلق الباب .
الباب الذى يطل على العالم . عندئذٍ ينفتح أمامنا باب آخر يطل على السماء .
+ دستور سيرنا فى رحلة الصوم .. أمل وحياة جديدة 
فى المسيح .. وفرح وشجاعة وعدم يأس .. وانطلاقات روحية ونمو مستمر .. إنها رحلة لا تعرف التوقف أبداً .
+ التجهيز لرحلة الصوم يحمل معنى :
تصفية الأركان الضعيفة بنعمة المسيح ..
تصفية الشهوات .. تصفية محبة العالم .. تصفية محبة الذات .. تصفية الكسل والفتور .. تصفية البغضة والكراهية .
+ صوم الرسل هو هدية من كل نفس محبة لكنيسة المسيح .هدية الكنيسة من أجل نجاح الخدمة وسلامتها .
+ عندما تفقد كنيسة القرن العشرين الصوم فإنها تفقد :
حياة التوبة .. حياة الجهاد الروحى .. حياة الطهارة .. حياة الغربة فى العالم .. حياة الزهد .
عندئذٍ تصبح الكنيسة معرضة للفتور الروحى ، ومحبة العالم ، والشهوة ، وعبادة المال ، وتصير هزءاً للشيطان كما هزأ بآدم من قبل .
+ وهكذا حيث أن سقطة آدم بدأت بشهوة الأكل لذلك بدأ الرب يسوع بعلاج خطيتنا بالصوم عنا .
+ الصوم يؤهل النفس للانتعاش الروحى . والاتصال بالله ، وامتلاء القلب بحب الله .
+ دائماً الصوم يقترن بالصلاة . وهذا يعنى أن الصوم بدون صلاة هو كبت وحرمان . ولكن بالصلاة يتحول لانطلاق روحى للنفس .
+ إنى أحب كنيستى القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى تعلمنى أن الصوم يجب أن يكون انقطاع كامل عن الأكل حتى الساعة التاسعة ( الثالثة بعد الظهر ) . وهى نفس الساعة التى طلب فيها الرب قطرة الماء .
+ إنه حب ليسوع المصلوب عريسها يجعلهـا تشـاركه عطشه من أجل أبنائه ومن أجل توبتهم .


----------



## samer12 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب مساعدتكم*

سلام ونعمة نيكولا 
كما يقول اباء الكنيسة أن اعداء الأنسان ثلاثة الشيطان والعالم والنفس وأسلحتنا ضدها هي ثلاثة الصلاة لمحاربة أبليس الصوم لمحاربة النفس والصدقة لمحاربة العالم كما أن واجباتنا أيضا ثلاثةإتجاه  الله والنفس والقريب وبالصلاة نتم واجبنا لله الذي خلقنا لعبادته وبالصوم نتم واجنا أتجاه أنفسنا وبالصدقة نتم واجبنا اتجاه القريب فأن كنت تستطيع أن تكبح نفسك عن الخطيئة وتحافظ على هذا الجسد نقيا وبعيدا عن الفساد فبذلك تكون قد حققت المراد من الصوم وإن لم تصوم (هذا رأيي) أما بخصوص الصليب فأنت تشبهني فأنا لا أخفي الصليب أبدا (ولا تشغل بالك بأن يكون هذا الأمر مرأة المهم أنت تدرك ليش بتضهر الصليب ) والرب يسوع يبارك فيك


----------



## thelife.pro (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب مساعدتكم*

طوبى لكم اذا طردوكم وعيروكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين 

اخي العزيز 
انه لشرف لنا اننا مسيحيين 
والسيد المسيح اخبر تلاميذه بالضغط الذي سوف يتعرضون له 
لا تعتقد انك الوحيد يوجد عدد هائل من المسيحيين يتعرضون لضغوطات لانهم هكذا 
حاول ان تكون مثال الشاب المسيحي في العراق 
وقد تعرض المسيح للضرب والاهانة وللصلب ولكنه لم يشتكي 
قوي ايمانك بالله فانها تجربة من تجارب الدنيا 
واما ان تنجح فيها او لا 
وتاكد يوم يكتب لك من الله ان تقتل ( لا سمح الله ) ولو كنت في اخر الارض لتموت 
قوي ايمانك ....قوي عزيمتك ...... مثّل دينك باخلاص ....... ولكى الاجر عند ربك 
لا تدع الشيطان يعيش معك 

اخوك طوني 
اشعر بما تمر به ولكنه مكتوب من الله 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------

